# Bin Huang



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

I just picked up a copy of Baroque Favourites, where Bin Huang is the featured violinist. I haven't listened to the entire album yet...but the two works I did have a chance to focus on sounded wonderful! 

Why haven't I ever come across her name when reading the various who's who lists on the boards?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Must say, i haven't heard of her/him


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Her, and apparently she tied with Vengerov for winning the Paganini competition one year...I'd say that's pretty good...

...but I don't really know?...


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

I know Vengerov tied the competition with someone that year...But I don't know who it was, and I really have not heard of her b4. Is she good( obviously yes...The Paganini! )?
How's her recording. U got her pic or something, maybe u can share with us! :lol:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry...I made an error...she tied Vengerov for a Wienawski comp., and won a Paganini comp...

...I just purchased a little inexpensive CD called Baroque Favourites (I've been buying some violin CD to get a better idea of the rep., esp. so that when people mention what they're working on...I can maybe go and find it and listen to it)...and Bin Huang is the featured violinist...and I'm really enjoying the CD...I think she sounds great...so I was wondering if I was right...and also wondering why...if she's as good (?) as Vengerov...he's so well known and she's not...

I don't have a picture...but I'll see if I can find one...


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.alphapenguin.net/~sheila/binhuang.html

...this site has all the basic info., but doesn't tell me what I was interested in...but it has pictures...


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

OK, now that you've shown her picture, I've seen her before! I think I've been to that site.


----------

